# Sticky  Posting DXDiag Reports



## Wrench97

Posting DXDiag Reports
While the contents of a DXDiag report may assist us in identifying the cause of your problem, the length of the report can actually get in the way. If you are asked to post a DXDiag report, or you think posting one may help us, then please post it as "Code". The Code button can be found in the same toolbar as the Bold, Italics and Underline buttons - it is the button with the "#" symbol. When posting, simply highlight the DXDiag report, and click the Code button.

Please note that, while it may contain some useful information, a DXDiag report does not provide all the information we need to know about your system. For instructions on how to post your system specs, please see here.


----------

